
TiDB Binlog is open sourced - ceohockey60
https://github.com/pingcap/tidb-binlog
======
dongxu
TiDB developer here, TiDB Binlog is the offical CDC tool for TiDB, it used to
be a part of TiDB Enterprise Edition. The TiDB Binlog component is used to
collect the transaction log of TiDB and synchronize it to the downstream in
real time, such as TiDB/MySQL/Kafka. This component is similar in function to
MySQL's master-slave replication. It collects the binlogs generated by each
TiDB instance and sorts them by the time of transaction commit, and globally
and orderly synchronizes the data downstream. With TiDB Binlog, data can be
synchronized to other databases in real time, as well as TiDB incremental
backup and recovery. As one of the core components of TiDB, TiDB Binlog has
been running stable for a long time in the production environment of hundreds
of users. We are very happy to be able to open source this and help more
users.

